# IOS 6 > iPad1



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I'm after getting ios 6 on my iPad one. To hopefully fix it running slow & occasionally crashing. I have just jailbroken it as I heard if jailbroken I could install ios6. I'm struggling to find this however!!

So, can any of you guys help me find a way to do this, or is it impossible on my Ipad1?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

iOS 6 isn't possible on The iPad 1. You can get a jailbroken theme on cydia called iOS 6 sd, but it's just a theme to make it look more up to date. A quick google pulls up the how to YouTube video.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Willows-dad said:


> iOS 6 isn't possible on The iPad 1. You can get a jailbroken theme on cydia called iOS 6 sd, but it's just a theme to make it look more up to date. A quick google pulls up the how to YouTube video.


I thought so. buggers!

How the hell can i stop my ipad running pants then!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Delete all the old stuff you don't need anymore might help. Or back everything up and restore it to factory settings, then just re-add everything you use. I could imagine that'd take a while though.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Willows-dad said:


> Delete all the old stuff you don't need anymore might help. Or back everything up and restore it to factory settings, then just re-add everything you use. I could imagine that'd take a while though.


Its running on bare bones as is it tbh. I dont have apps etc on there that i dont use, only what i need.

Just backed-up > Jailbroke > restored & it does seem to be running better


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Use Google Chrome instead of Safari, it works so much quicker


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

S1600Marc said:


> Use Google Chrome instead of Safari, it works so much quicker


funnily enough i did this on my 4s the other day. Much, much better!

Ive also just accidentally updated my jailbroke 4s to ios6 - big mistake, now my phone is jailbroke


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool! I did it for my mums the other day and she said it was a lot better. Ahh bad times, it's a bummer when that happens


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

S1600Marc said:


> Use Google Chrome instead of Safari, it works so much quicker


Thanks, just put this on my iPad 1. 
So much better :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Google Chrome is it good on new ipads as well as i hate safaria


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Converted chrome far better got it on my iPhone 5 and ipad 4 thanks


----------

